# Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?



## Thorsten (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt muss ich auch mal was fragen   

Bei mir am Teich möchte ich den linken Teichrand verändern.








Momentan ist dieser mit einer Sandfolie belegt, was aber ziemlich bescheiden aussieht.Nun gut man lernt ja nie aus.

Vorgesehen war eigendlich, dass ich den Teichrand mit Verlegeplatten/Porphyr gestalte.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber davon ab, weil das wie "eingerahmt" aussehen dürfte. :? 

*Habt Ihr ein paar Vorschläge?*

Alles ist Willkommen, ausser den Teich ganz abzureissen,dann werde ich wohl des Hauses verwiesen *lol*



Ps. Der Pflanzfilter im Hintergrund wird mit Mutterboden "verkleidet/angehäuft" und dann bepflanzt...also, an den bitte nicht stören!


----------



## Jürgen (19. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Fliese,

die Gretchenfrage dürfte lauten:"Wieviel Folie hast du zur Umgestaltung zur Verfügung?"  Wieviel ist also unter dem Rasen verbuddelt?

Je nach Antwort exisitieren da einige Möglichkeiten dieses begradigte Ufer besser zu kaschieren.   

Was du schaffen solltest, ist ein bepflanzbarer Untergrund, den du anschließend mit niedrigen Pflanzen besetzen kannst. Was auch möglich ist, ist den Rand mit Hölzern abzuhängen (im umliegdenen Erdreich fixiert und scheinbar im Wasser am Ufer treibend). Da hinein kannst du Substratflächen bringen und diese bepflanzen. Einfach etwas Filtervlies an den Stämmen unter der Wasseroberfläche befestigen genügt bereits. Etwas Sand in diese geschaffenen Mulden geben....Fertig.  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (19. Feb. 2005)

toll Jürgen...auf die Frage habe ich gewartet   :cry: 

Leider sind nur ca. 20-25 cm Folie eingegraben.Eine Art "Ufergraben" kannste also vergessen.


----------



## karsten. (19. Feb. 2005)

*re*

nabend !
nach Jürgens Frage kam doch noch die andere Variante

den Pflanzgraben sozusagen IN den Teich zu verlegen

bei mir hängen überall (im weitesten) Pflanzgefäße 
am Ufer IN DEN Teich
und soo schlecht siehts bewachsen doch nicht aus    

am trocknem Teil könnte man die Uferlinie dadurch ein bißchen "auflösen"
wenn man schräg oder rechtwinklig zum Ufer Steinsetzungen,
interessante Stämme oder Pflanzungen verbaut


http://forum2.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=278/?q= 8) 

schönes RestWE


----------



## Klaus (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten schön sähe es auch aus, wenn du die Randzone mit Bodendeckern bepflanzt. Gut geeignet für die Kaschierung kahler Folien sind z.b Waldsteinia ternata, Lysimachia nummularia und Ajuga reptans.

Viele Grüße Klaus


----------



## Thorsten (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Ihrs,

erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.  

So wie es momentan aussieht, werde ich wohl etwas Folie anschweißen und einen vernünftigen Ufergraben erstellen.

Aber mal schaun, was denn sonst  noch für Vorschläge kommen...ist ja auch noch ein bischen Zeit bis dahin. (leider)

Halte  Euch aber auf dem laufenden..


----------



## Roland (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

Wenn du anschweissen kannst, dann tu das und füge einen Ufergraben hinzu, du musst aber dafür sorgen, dass vom Teich zum Ufergraben mittels Ufermatte eine Kapillarwirkung entsteht, um deinen Ufergraben zu wässern. Ausserdem hast du den Nebeneffekt, dass die Bepflanzung über den Uferrand hin bis in den Teich zuwächst und dein Zierteich auch einen Naturteich-Look bekommt.


----------



## Kurt (20. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,
ohne zu Schweißen fällt mir nur folgender Vorschlag ein:

Ausheben einer Stufe und vertikal auslaufende Folie,  diese wird gestützt durch aufrecht eingegrabene Betonsteine od. betonierten Rand, kann auch mit Dübel/Schraube und dichtender Beilagscheibe oberhalb der Normalwasserlinie befestigt werden..
Außerhalb der Folie mit Kiesel so hoch kaschieren, daß die Folie nicht mehr zu sehen ist.
Gegen das Abrutschen des Füllmaterials (Kiesel oder Substrat)  von der Stufe wird der Stufenrand mit länglichen Steinen oder versenktem Holzstamm befestigen.

Zum Versenken des Holzes wird Vlies doppelt gelegt und an der Unterseite mit angeschraubter Holzleiste befestigt.  Dann einfach diese Wanne mit Kiesel gefüllt, bis sie sinkt. 
Gesichert wird das Holz mit 2 Niro-Bügeln, die außerhalb der Folie in einem entsprechend massiven Fundament  verdübelt sind.  Mit dem Holz kann sicher auch ein ungewollter Zugang der Fischis zu den Pflanzen verhindert werden.

Ich hoffe, ich habe die angehängte Zeichnung halbwegs verständlich hingekriegt - links so wies wahrscheinlich jetzt ist - rechts neu.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Thorsten (21. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Roland,

wenn ich wirklich einen Ufergraben erstelle, denke ich dran.
Danke.



Hallo Kurt,

genauso stellt es sich da,wie auf deinen Zeichnungen.
Ich lasse mir das mal durch den Kopf gehn, eigendlich keine schlechte Idee.
Danke.


----------



## Thorsten (21. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nach schwerer Arbeit   habe ich den Teichrand verändert.

Ein Ufergraben habe ich nicht erstellt (Folie zuwenig - Anschweissen wollte ich dann doch nicht )
...wie das Ufer jetzt ist, ist für *mich* eine gute optische  zufriedenstellende Lösung.

Die Folie habe ich ca. 10cm tiefer gezogen, so das sie annähernd am Wasserspiegel ist.

Der Teichrand selbst ist mit einer Steinfolie und Rheinkies 2mm Körnung verlegt.






Zwischen dem Kies sind ca. 25 __ Bodendecker und __ Moos eingebracht,so das wenn der Frühling richtig durchstartet, dass gesamte Ufer
 bedeckt sein wird...weitere Fodos folgen dann   






Irgendwie sieht das Ufer auf den Fotos ziemlich Steil aus...dem ist aber nicht so, weiß der Geier warum es so wirkt :?
Um einen vernünftigen Abschluss zwischen Kies und Rasen zu erhalten, werde ich noch sogenannte Rasenkantensteine bündig setzen (5cm breit) diese fallen kaum auf.

So, jetzt gehts weiter am Pflanzfilter...die Abdeckung muss noch gemauert werden, die Rohre verstecken (verkleiden), halte Euch weiter  auf dem laufenden.

Ps. Nochmals danke an alle, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Thorsten (21. März 2005)

*grummel*...hab ich doch glatt die Draufsicht vergessen


----------



## Thorsten (26. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,

so, dass Seerosenbecken ist einen Schritt weiter...

Abdeckung ist gemauert, die erste Putzschicht ist aufgetragen.






Der Pflanzfilter hat ebenfalls seine Abdeckung erhalten...






so langsam wirds...


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2005)

*re*

ICH seh immer noch Folie ! :?     8)  :razz:


----------



## Thorsten (26. März 2005)

kommt noch,kommt noch ...warten wir noch zwei Wochen ab  :razz:


----------

